# new gun and im loving it



## henrod (Dec 12, 2012)

Well on thanksgiving day i went to gander mountain looking for a ruger 10/22 for my girlfriend and i ended up putting a gun on layaway for myself lol. I picked it up the day after christmas. Its a Rossi M92 44mag and i love it!! I love the way the trigger feels on it and it cycles pretty smooth. I thought it was a great buy for 491 bucks. I have a buddy that works for gander mountain and he gave me $50 off when i got it :smile: anyways here is a pic of it and a pic from when i shot it last weekend trying to get better grouping with it. Im really wanting to take this on a wild hog hunt or deer hunt and see what she will do. I was shooting at 60 yards on these targets



















Also here is the 10/22 i got my gf and she loves it too so were both happy with our new guns










and here is her target the day after i gave it to her. This was at around 30-35 yards with winchester high velocity rounds


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I have been looking at that same rifle but with the 24" octagon barrel. Both nice guns and it looks as if your GF can shoot also.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I always wanted a lever action rifle..... Cool guns thanks for showin


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Nice rigs and shooting ! I didn't know the Rugers come in pink now as well. One things for sure. Don't make her mad ! LOL


----------



## henrod (Dec 12, 2012)

prairiewolf said:


> I have been looking at that same rifle but with the 24" octagon barrel. Both nice guns and it looks as if your GF can shoot also.


i dont think rossi makes them with the octagon barrel i think that is Henry or Umberti only. Im thinking about getting another one but in a 45 long colt just to shoot for fun.



itzDirty said:


> I always wanted a lever action rifle..... Cool guns thanks for showin


Thanks, if you want to get one i highly suggest the rossi. for the price its a great shooting gun



bones44 said:


> Nice rigs and shooting ! I didn't know the Rugers come in pink now as well. One things for sure. Don't make her mad ! LOL


Thanks. I didnt think they did either but i was on ruger's website and it showed the dealer specials that only certain dealers sell and they make the one like i bought for her and another with a pink houge stock. Ive been told alot not to make her mad LOL. Thats only the third times shes ever shot believe it or not. I intorduced her to shooting


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Rossi does make the 24" octagon barrel, I have looked at them on gunbroker, both stainless and blue. They dont show any right now but you can goggle them and see them.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I want the lever action for my walkabout deer gun. Any thoughts on a deer gun in a lever action?


----------



## Daamud (Aug 28, 2012)

I want the lever action for my walkabout deer gun. Any thoughts on a deer gun in a lever action?

I've got a Marlin 336 from (I think) '74, in 30-30. It's my only long gun for deer, and have no desire to buy anything else. If I remember right they sell for $350 new, and I would spend that if I needed to replace it.


----------



## loic (May 8, 2012)

I want the lever action for my walkabout deer gun. Any thoughts on a deer gun in a lever action? 
I've got a Marlin 336 from (I think) '74, in 30-30. It's my only long gun for deer, and have no desire to buy anything else. If I remember right they sell for $350 new, and I would spend that if I needed to replace it.
Same here, I have 3 marlins 336, 2 are 30-30 (a 1980 and 1982) and a 1951 waffle top in .35 remington. They will put down any game we have in the US.
The one with the black stock is the one I gave to my son (he is 14) and I had to remove the wood stock for a youth one.
All of those rifle I bought them used


Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Some nice looking guns there.


----------



## Paul-e (Sep 16, 2012)

My first deer rifle was an old Winchester 30-30 lever action. It was my great grandfathers and my dad let me use it til I got my own rifle. My brother ended up with Gramps gun and he doesn't even hunt anymore. I keep dropping hints every Christmas but my sister-in-law wont stay out of the sweater aisle! ...maybe next year..


----------

